# Help with black boxes



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got a 211 today and now I noticed I can't get rid of the black boxes. Also, the option for panoramic diplay is not available on my TV anymore. Can someone tell me what is wrong?


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I meant black bars


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

Nevermind I figured out I had to use the 211 remote to fix it. But I still can't use panoramic view. Is it the same thing as partial zoom?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

What are you calling panoramic view?


----------

